
Chrome adds bar suggesting you visit a different site when done reading - nailer
https://twitter.com/ow/status/990034048734068736
======
nailer
Previous discussion on Lobsters:
[https://lobste.rs/s/xjsf2r/chrome_is_showing_third_party_ext...](https://lobste.rs/s/xjsf2r/chrome_is_showing_third_party_external)
\- there was some confusion that it was maybe limited to AMP sites, but it's
non-AMP news sites in general when using Canary on mobile.

